

Getting started with Graphviz and Python - matthiaseisen
http://matthiaseisen.com/articles/graphviz/

======
twangist
I took the ideas in Matthias' article and tried to make his graphviz
extensions even more usable:
[https://gist.github.com/Twangist/87bed6fad82884814c0c](https://gist.github.com/Twangist/87bed6fad82884814c0c)

